# Lysos, Neo Chorio or Polis?



## Tina L (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi
After another great trip we think we have identified where we want to live in our retirement.... be Lysos, Neo Chorio or near Polis beach. Would love any advice...pros, cons, social life, activities available in each area. Would love to hear from residents. Thanks


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Tina L said:


> Hi
> After another great trip we think we have identified where we want to live in our retirement.... be Lysos, Neo Chorio or near Polis beach. Would love any advice...pros, cons, social life, activities available in each area. Would love to hear from residents. Thanks


Hi Tina,

Everyone is different, and where you eventually live is entirely a personal matter.

We live in Polis and love it. 

For us, both Neo Chorio and Lysos are a little too remote with far fewer places to go for either a meal or a drink without having to drive. There are kiosks in both places where you will be able to buy your groceries, but the range will be very limited and more expensive than Polis where Papantoniou is located. Both are elevated locations and will be colder in the Winter, though possibly one or two degrees cooler in the Summer.

Polis has the beach, plenty of tavernas, a hospital, a reasonable range of shops and a good social life amongst expats (boules, ten pin bowling , get togethers etc). Whilst we both drive, we also thought about the future when, in our older years, we needed a better support network than one of the small villages could offer.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Hi Tina,
> 
> Everyone is different, and where you eventually live is entirely a personal matter.
> 
> ...


David,

I have warned you before not to promote Polis and our area. You never know who is taking note and we don't want the wrong sort of people coming to live here.

Seriously this is the crème de la crème of Cyprus living although many of our friends on this forum tease us with it being in the backwoods. The only disadvantage is the slightly tedious drive to Paphos for some shopping you cannot buy here.

The watchword is "Shush ... Shush."


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Hi Tina,
> 
> "Everyone is different, and where you eventually live is entirely a personal matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tina L (Jun 28, 2015)

Promise to keep it quiet!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

southcoastlady said:


> I would like to add that after being here for some time we have been shopping more and more in local kiosks and have found a lot of them offer some goods at at least half the price of the big supermarket and the fruit and veg can be a lot fresher! Deliveries daily from farm to shop!


This would correspond to Papantoniou having no real large supermarket competition after Orphanides closed down.

Unfortunately Polis is saddled with Papantoniou which in my opinion is the butt end of the Cyprus supermarkets.

Pete


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Too late MacManiac I know about!!!!!


----------

